
Tesla gives first look at new Roadster back seats and door system - hsnewman
https://electrek.co/2019/04/23/tesla-roadster-back-seats-door-system/
======
billconan
I still think a steering wheel should be a full wheel. Being designed this way
means that an user has to put her hands always at the same location.

